# Cleaning rusty balls?



## transparent101

Hello guys, I was trying to search the forum, but I couldn't find the info I was looking for..

I reuse my steel balls (like most of us with a catchbox), but after awhile the balls start to develop rusty spots

I saw online that you could get rid of the rust by soaking it in vinegar, which I did, and it did get rid of the rust

The problem now is that there is a dull coating formed on the balls, kindda like some kind of galvanised coating

I could get rid of that by using some sandpaper, but I was wondering if there is any easier way..

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## romanljc

Don't know but I would try alcohol just a guess or wd40


----------



## mattwalt

A tumbler may work. Say a guy use a plastic 'bottle' with pebbles and dishwashing liquid and a little water - and a clothes dryer for 20 min or so...

Though Sounds like you may be better off spraypainting of coating them with something? Without the chrome they'll rust quickly...


----------



## Tag

Good subject transparent 101!! MattWalt has a good suggestion using a tumbler. Some of the Farmers around here restore old tractors. They take the gas tank off and put round decorative rocks inside. They then suspend the tank like a swing so they can remove the rust inside. Someone on the forum suggested white vinegar to soak the the ammo in. After that, depending on how labor intensive you want to get, you could spray them with an spray etching primer. They also make an etching acid for open pore aluminum wheels.


----------



## Chesapeake Inuit

Actually that patina that vinegar leaves actually works to stop rust. If you use apple cider vinegar and heat it a little it will work super well. Just don't breathe the fumes unless you want a massive headache. I've used this formula to etch and patina Damascus steel knives.

The juice from a squished raw potato will work too. Just mash it with a hammer and mix the balls into the results. Cheaper than

vinegar.

I've also heard it claimed by those doing penetration tests that rusty steel actually penetrates better for some reason.


----------



## CornDawg

I clean my rusty balls with a penetrant from Blaster

Sometimes a can or two will circumvent disaster

Just place your cruddy balls in a bucket laid on casters

Stir well as you spray- make uniformity your master


----------



## treefork

It's a loss . You need new balls if you want them nice and shiny . The key is to take a few simple precautions to prevent the problem . Moisture is the enemy . Don't leave them outside exposed to the elements . Never leave them in the catch box . Store them dry in a container . Add a desiccant packet .


----------



## romanljc

treefork said:


> It's a loss . You need new balls if you want them nice and shiny . The key is to take a few simple precautions to prevent the problem . Moisture is the enemy . Don't leave them outside exposed to the elements . Never leave them in the catch box . Store them dry in a container . Add a desiccant packet .


I would add never put rusty ball near new balls the rust can spread like a cancer if there is,a lot of humidity in the air .


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

transparent101 said:


> Hello guys, I was trying to search the forum, but I couldn't find the info I was looking for..
> I reuse my steel balls (like most of us with a catchbox), but after awhile the balls start to develop rusty spots
> I saw online that you could get rid of the rust by soaking it in vinegar, which I did, and it did get rid of the rust
> The problem now is that there is a dull coating formed on the balls, kindda like some kind of galvanised coating
> I could get rid of that by using some sandpaper, but I was wondering if there is any easier way..
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


The rusty ammo are perfect for match lighting. Always I have lot of rusty ammo. I made them by water, moisture or vinegar.
If one day you want try to light a match, I advice to keep your rusty ammo. Otherwise you have to buy new ammo and storage them with more attention.


----------



## THWACK!

transparent101 said:


> Hello guys, I was trying to search the forum, but I couldn't find the info I was looking for..
> 
> I reuse my steel balls (like most of us with a catchbox), but after awhile the balls start to develop rusty spots
> 
> I saw online that you could get rid of the rust by soaking it in vinegar, which I did, and it did get rid of the rust
> 
> The problem now is that there is a dull coating formed on the balls, kindda like some kind of galvanised coating
> 
> I could get rid of that by using some sandpaper, but I was wondering if there is any easier way..
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


Why bother?

THWACK!


----------



## JonM

You could try Evapo-Rust it will turn them blackish.


----------



## THWACK!

Prijon said:


> Actually that patina that vinegar leaves actually works to stop rust. If you use apple cider vinegar and heat it a little it will work super well. Just don't breathe the fumes unless you want a massive headache. I've used this formula to etch and patina Damascus steel knives.
> 
> The juice from a squished raw potato will work too. Just mash it with a hammer and mix the balls into the results. Cheaper than
> 
> vinegar.
> 
> I've also heard it claimed by those doing penetration tests that rusty steel actually penetrates better for some reason.


If you're into trying to light a match with a ball bearing, you'll appreciate the rough surface of a vinegared ball, plus, there's less chance of losing control of it from pouch. Rougher is sweeter.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

treefork said:


> It's a loss . You need new balls if you want them nice and shiny . The key is to take a few simple precautions to prevent the problem . Moisture is the enemy . Don't leave them outside exposed to the elements . Never leave them in the catch box . Store them dry in a container . Add a desiccant packet .


Heck, just use marbles.

THWACK!


----------



## jazz

I intentionally put them in the vinegar for couple of weeks so they become more manageable and less slippery, something likeTHWACK! suggested above I guess.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Rayshot

If you mean superficial rust that my ammo will get if I leave them in my catchbox and they get wet. Here is what I do that I really like.

- I put then in a gallon size paint pail. A touch of dish soap works well but isn't absolutely necessary.

- Fill so the water fills up above the ammo

- Agitate the ammo with your hand/fingers for a minute or so.

- Rinse them with the hottest water you can manage on your hands. Fill and drain until the soap is gone. Usually a couple/few of times.

- Once drained as well as you can. Spread them on an old towel or a few hand rags.

The heat from the hot water helps dry them faster to avoid more rusting.

My objective is to get them dry quickly. Which sometimes requires me to transfer them from the first towel to another to insure they aren't sitting on something wet.

*Why I like this is;*

-If it is just messy rust film, the ammo often has a good bit of shine left for good sighting.

- No oil (clean)

-If kept in climate controlled room they don't rust more.


----------



## transparent101

Woah, totally a lot of info here~

So to conclude the info here

To prevent balls from rusting

-don't leave balls in catch box, store in dry container (problem for me is the climate, we're talking about 80~85% humidity all year round)

-spray paint balls

To clear rusty balls

-use a "tumbler" method

-spray anti-rust

-water, dish soap (optional) then rinse with warm water, dry asap

Advantage of rough/rusty balls (okay, this is new to me)
-easier to light matches

-easier to grip in pouch

-higher penetrating power (?)

That's A LOT of info

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## rockslinger

A little rust never bothered me!


----------



## CornDawg

Not too much info really. We've heard tell of Vinegar balls, Dish Soap Balls, Neglected balls, Discarded Balls, and balls prized for their abrasiveness. None can hold a candle to Blaster balls. 

(No, seriously, open flame near Blaster balls is ill-advised.) :devil:


----------



## transparent101

I was under the impression that rough balls tend to have a grip on the pouch, so it may have complications leaving the pouch..

Is this totally false? This was why I didn't want to use the balls after they became grippy after being soaked in vinegar


----------



## treefork

transparent101 said:


> I was under the impression that rough balls tend to have a grip on the pouch, so it may have complications leaving the pouch..
> 
> Is this totally false? This was why I didn't want to use the balls after they became grippy after being soaked in vinegar


That is not true .


----------



## transparent101

Great, all questions answered then!


----------



## treefork

transparent101 said:


> Great, all questions answered then!


Have fun now !


----------



## mostho

Rusty?
In another life I used coke to remove rust from tools.
Soaking and then a good scrub


----------



## mostho

or diluted battery acid


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Shoot marbles or rocks....you'll never have a rust problem.


----------



## romanljc

I stump shoot with the rusty balls .
And just get new ones once they get to that point


----------

